# Will This Affect R/c? A Must See!



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

I was wondering if this will affect the R/C industry. coming from the Motorcycle industry it seems to be a Real problem. Dealers are pulling product from the floor ASAP. this accounts for about 30% of the sales. Being that it is lead related has anyone heard anything?

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09115.html


It will affect even our sales in oils and coolants for youth motorcycles.

Duckryder are you seeing any changes?


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

Probably just another typical smoke-filled room deal. A federal bureaucracy told congress to FO, probably because a few friends of the agency need "limited relief" from the new lead regs, or perhaps the new lead regs are impossible to meet. The way it typically works in the federal govt' is that some big toy or paint company lobbyist/party member probably bought dinner or a gambling junket, and/or maybe the free use of a private jet for a bigshot or two at U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission in exchange for a 12 month "limited relief" from the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA). It was voted on "unanimously" two to zero by the USCPSC so it seems the lobyist only had to buy two dinners, two trips and/or whatever this time. Rumor has it that the Chinese have been throwing BIG money around in DC lately and as slow as any federal bureaucracy moves (if ever), doubt if the new lead regs will affect RC racing for quite a while (unless there is a high profile law suit or something makes some VIP angry)...
:dude:


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

according to about 50% of the motorcycle dealers that we deal with they have removed all products under 100cc designated for use of children under the age of 12.

It has the motorcycle industry confused right now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats the first I heard of that. Im going to have to forward that and see whats up. wierd


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

duck check out the forums especially KTM talk. looks like the dealers are pulling the inventory out.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

You know this has alot to do with the free trade act.Look at it this way almost EVERYTHING is made in china,with that said you really think any CEO gives a hoot about lead paint or even to mention china?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

This is affecting a lot of things that ppl don't realize.
I am a manager at McDonald's and we have to make sure anything that doesn't comply with that act is out of the store on Feb 9th. That means some of the Happy meal toys and some of the gift items we have for sale. But everything we have is and has always been inspected by different ppl that normal companies. A good example is when the hot wheels cars where being recalled because of possible lead we ended up selling the ones we had coming in for the Happy meals because they where made in a different plant and just for us never even a thought of having any lead in them. 
We still have to comply and have any new toys and gift items be checked out because of this new act. 

You might have noticed toy stores and WalMart having a few less toys and this is why 
Everybody has until the night of the 9th to have any items taht don't comply off the shelfs 
You can still sell the items until 11:59pm on Feb 9th and a few companies are offering to buy back items from stores but not a lot


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

We are talking bikes made in Japan and Austria(the only ones that count in dirt world).There must be a lil more to it. Sorry I just didnt quite get the jist of those posts or original document.ima go back to licking my sintered brake pads till i learn more about it all so i can comment


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

what category on ktm talk? ive only been on thumpertalk lately. would like to know more, forwarded it to a few people though


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

yea, we have about 7-8 bikes in the garage, and the shop has about 30. Russell rides for KTM so 7 of the bikes are thiers that they pickup thoughout the year.


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

well i guess it will not affect the R/C industry but they did pull all motorcycles for kids 12 and under off the showroom floors yesterday. no bikes, no parts, etc. anything that doesnt comply with the max of 600 ppm of lead. I do not know how the r/c industry is overlooked since they found that much in the pistion of an engine.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

did they take the stuff for the lead or was a reson give for the removal. the RC part may be over looked because of the small sized part or they are just not looking at them


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

i think it got overlooked so every buddy shhhhhh, Hank maybe delete this baby!!!


----------

